# pro plan to orijen or addiction?



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

im choosing some adult food for arisu now since i want to get her off puppy food. does anyone hav any suggestions about orijen adult or addiction foods? they both look good and i am leaning towards addiction kangaroo and apples. been thinking about timberwolf too a little. also how long or slowly do i switch foods??


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Orijen, Addiction and Timberwolf are all excellent foods. I'm sure you've already checked the protein levels and have no problem with the higher percentages.

I might suggest getting a small bag or sample bags of these foods. Use them as treats. This way you can see which one the dog likes best and whether or not she has any problems with any of them. Then you can buy a larger bag. If she like all three and does well on them - they would make excellent choices for a rotation schedule. 

Any food switch should be done slowly - personally, I usually go at least 5-7 days or until all the old food is gone. Some dogs don't require a transition that long, some can handle 3-5 days. I will suggest that when going to such higher quality foods it might be best to take it *very *slowly.


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

I went to the "Addiction" web site and checked them out, and I am a little confused. In other threads on here I have noticed that it is mentioned that avocados are not good for dogs (some go so far as to say poisonous) but Addiction has a dog food that is primarily avocado. Can anyone explain this? I also get a lot of conflicting advice about whether garlic, raisins, and egg whites are good for dogs. Thanks.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

i think they are only poisonous if fed in large amounts and high concentration plus i think it depends on the dog. 

thanks for the advice renoman. what do you mean by 'rotation' schedule though? im going to order some little sample bags soon to see what theyre like and if shell like them.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

The current thinking is that you should rotate your dog's protein sources every so often. Some do it every other bag - I personally do it every 3 months or so. Some people have as many as 4 or 5 foods they use in rotation.

Example:

You feed Addiction Kangaroo for 3 months (I'm just using 3 mos as an example)

Then you transition to Orijen Six Fresh Fish for 3 months 

Next you transition to Timberwolf Organics Dakota Bison - 3 months

Back to Addiction --

Your dog is getting a variety of proteins, and the chances of developing allergies are lessened due to the limited exposure to each protein.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

oh thanks for the explanation. is it okay to keep her on puppy food for a little longer? shes 1 yr and 2 months now and thats why i want to change her onto adult food. i ask since i know itll take awhile to get the samples to come and also for trying them.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't switch her now then again when you decide on which new food you're going to feed her. 

I don't know what kind of dog she is - if she's a large breed she probably should have been on adult food before now. If she's a smaller breed she should be ok, I would think. Maybe someone else has a more definitive answer.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks she is a lhasa apso , i think they are considered a medium breed. i dont want to switch her twice i think i will see which of the samples she likes and then go with that one. if anyone has any ideas on the garlic/avocados though that would be appreciated since addiction has a little bit of garlic in their dry food.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

If avocado is dangerous to dogs and we all know that raisins are also bad, why would you choose a food that has those ingrediants. Even if they are low in amounts. 

Also Timberwolf recently downgraded there ingrediants and upgraded their price. 

I never feed dogs puppy food at any stage of there life. The only thing I use puppy food for is skinny adults or lactating females.


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 11, 2007)

rogueslg71 said:


> im choosing some adult food for arisu now since i want to get her off puppy food. does anyone hav any suggestions about orijen adult or addiction foods? they both look good and i am leaning towards addiction kangaroo and apples. been thinking about timberwolf too a little. also how long or slowly do i switch foods??


I went to Orijen and it is very good. However with more research, I am unhappy with all the minerals in all kibble and all the ingredients and the whole kibble making process...
I have now moved to Honest Kitchen Embark and home cooked...

Give Honest Kitchen a look see....
Good Luck !


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

thank you for the suggestion honest kitchen is out of my price range right now but will keep them in mind in case the others dont work out.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I bought some Orijen 6 fresh fish for my puppies and they loved it and it didn't upset their stomachs at all. I was a little surprised by this. They had been on Canidae and I still use it also. I tried some Evo and they got a little loose on it, so I may wait awhile and try them again on the Evo , David


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

I've not tried orijen (heard its good), but have had wonderful experiences with Addiction. I currently feed a mix of Addiction salmon dry and homecooked. My dog's bad skin cleared up very well with the food and he's doing well healthwise considering his age (12). I had a look at their website again and none of their foods contains avocado although I think they might have some time ago. At any rate I think they use excellent ingredients and I would definitely recommend their food.


----------



## BluePit (Dec 18, 2008)

They are all great foods and you can also use this site to learn more about the dog foods, http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

I carry Orijen in my store, but not the other brands, nothing against them! Some of the dogs that come in that I see on Orijen have beautiful coats. 

The one thing that I really like about Orijen, is that their food comes sealed in air tight packaging. The only other food, that comes air tight is fromm that I seen. 

Orijen is one of the more expensive foods (especially the fish) and it really does smell like fish, so have an air tight container for it. They do have trial sizes for $1.99, if you can find a retailer with it.


----------



## onyxvontitan (Jun 1, 2008)

Man I have been trying to get a hold of the orijen 6 fish since it came out! K9cuisine doesnt carry it and Im not gunna pay $70.00 from petfooddirect for it either. Man I wish someone carried orijen in Oklahoma. Ive looked at the store locater on thier website and I cant get it anywhere in the whole state!


----------

